# Crazy bent DPNs - anyone seen or tried them?



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html

I'm really curious. They look interesting at least.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm going to Serial Knitters tomorrow. I'll see if they have them there and if so, if they will let me try them. They look quite interesting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Might be good to prevent stitches falling off so easily...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope you get to try them, ouijian, and can tell us whether you like them. If they're only in plastic or acrylic I don't think I'd care for them. I'm considering sacrificing some aluminum DPNs to see if I can bend them and see how they work for me.

Not dropping stitches off would be a plus. I don't use DPN much but if they work well I might use the bent ones.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting! I would love to try them, perhaps Santa is listening.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I've bent plenty of sock dpns, but not to this extreme  Interesting concept. Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://us.deramores.com/neko-double-pointed-bendy-needles


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I hope you get to try them, ouijian, and can tell us whether you like them. If they're only in plastic or acrylic I don't think I'd care for them. I'm considering sacrificing some aluminum DPNs to see if I can bend them and see how they work for me.
> 
> Not dropping stitches off would be a plus. I don't use DPN much but if they work well I might use the bent ones.


If the aluminum DPNs are hollow (probaby are) they will not bend, i.e. a straw just creases.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I use dpns a lot & would love to give these a try. Will have to check at my LYS.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Will have a look for those today, I will be out and about with my crafting partner :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html
> 
> I'm really curious. They look interesting at least.


Interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the reviews on these. I had not seen them before.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

looks like an idea worth trying


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

watched the videos, they sure look interesting  thanks for the link


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> Looking forward to the reviews on these. I had not seen them before.


Oh me too!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What an interesting concept. My first thought when I saw this, looks very much like the Circular method of Magic loop.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I had seen these before but couldn't find a place that sells them... Dreamores is the only retailer (so far) that stocks this product. I am not a fan of plastic needles, but the concept is so clever I couldn't resist ordering a set in each size!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Would love to hear how they work out.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I will pass, prefer to save my money on DPs, since I never use them. I do prefer my Knitters Pride Dreamz for all my knitting needs. Good luck and hope to see what people think of this new tool.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I hope you get to try them, ouijian, and can tell us whether you like them. If they're only in plastic or acrylic I don't think I'd care for them. I'm considering sacrificing some aluminum DPNs to see if I can bend them and see how they work for me.
> 
> Not dropping stitches off would be a plus. I don't use DPN much but if they work well I might use the bent ones.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm, interesting. Can't wait to hear reviews. Just may need to add these to my "wish list".


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for posting! I would love to try them, perhaps Santa is listening.


Only if you are good! They sure do look interesting.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They look very good to use. If I see them I'll definitely buy them as I like using DPN's for hats, socks, etc.
Would prefer metal, though.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow might have to look for those and try them out.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

What a really clever idea! I'd love to just try working with a set to see how they feel but as chrisjac said....they really seem like working with 2 circular needles except there's no flexible cord.
Almost made me think of DPNs with training wheels...once you get the hang of knitting on the curved needles you can move on to The Big Girl DPNs. Hahaha


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Since I'm not much into using DPNs mine are the less expensive Susan Bates ones and some of the sock skewer size have interesting curves already. lol They've bent and I straightened them as best I could. I think they're aluminum but maybe not. I'd really like to try these odd looking things out but I know I prefer metal needles and I'm not likely to buy them unless they're on sale and I can use a coupon and get my old fogy discount too. I'll see what others have to say about them. I might change my mind.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I will just continue to use my two circulars to knit in the round. I have enough invested in them and they work great for me. Just another way to spend our money.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have a link for the video? I didn't find it at the above links.

I'm all for anything that is less "crampy". I'm doing magic loop now, but so far on these socks I have tried DPNs, and two 20" circulars (knit each side with one circular)



Noreen said:


> watched the videos, they sure look interesting  thanks for the link


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Do you have a link for the video? I didn't find it at the above links.
> 
> I'm all for anything that is less "crampy". I'm doing magic loop now, but so far on these socks I have tried DPNs, and two 20" circulars (knit each side with one circular)


I think the concept is interesting as well.... Magic loop has that long cord that just gets in my way. I have knitted socks using magic loop, two circulars, DPNS and one 12" circular. So far I pefer the small circular or DPNS...(not interested in dealing with all that extra cord with Magic loop or having extra needles dangling with 2 circulars... But that is just my preference).

I am all about trying new techniques in knittng... Don't ever want to get "stuck in a rut" or "only knitting things one way".... I LOVE learning something new... Can't WAIT to learn to use these!! They may or may not be my "favorite" but I can say i "CAN" and that is what is most important to ME!

I can't find a video either, but this is a link to the photo tutorial... I think if you can use DPNS, you can just use these instead as there is no cord, but the "bend" acts like 2 needles in one.... Same as using DPNS but using only two.

http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html?m=1


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

I found these on Deramores web site, the largest set is a size 4 US, the other 2 sets are smaller. The cost is about $10.00. Maybe if other companies start making these the price will come down on the other brands.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Good luck with that. A true Magic Loop knitter knows how to control the cords. A friend of mine uses 2 circulars and it's a beautiful thing to watch. You're not the only one trying new techniques, and no, we don't get into a rut. I just don't need to buy new toys when I'm doing fine and I've been knitting for over 40 years, You, knitting, for how long?.



AmyKnits said:


> I think the concept is interesting as well.... Magic loop has that long cord that just gets in my way. I have knitted socks using magic loop, two circulars, DPNS and one 12" circular. So far I pefer the small circular or DPNS...(not interested in dealing with all that extra cord with Magic loop or having extra needles dangling with 2 circulars... But that is just my preference).
> 
> I am all about trying new techniques in knittng... Don't ever want to get "stuck in a rut" or "only knitting things one way".... I LOVE learning something new... Can't WAIT to learn to use these!! They may or may not be my "favorite" but I can say i "CAN" and that is what is most important to ME!
> 
> ...


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I love trying anything new and the concept sure seems like it would work with much less futzing about with cords, etc.



AmyKnits said:


> I think the concept is interesting as well.... Magic loop has that long cord that just gets in my way. I have knitted socks using magic loop, two circulars, DPNS and one 12" circular. So far I pefer the small circular or DPNS...(not interested in dealing with all that extra cord with Magic loop or having extra needles dangling with 2 circulars... But that is just my preference).
> 
> I am all about trying new techniques in knittng... Don't ever want to get "stuck in a rut" or "only knitting things one way".... I LOVE learning something new... Can't WAIT to learn to use these!! They may or may not be my "favorite" but I can say i "CAN" and that is what is most important to ME!
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice!



DesertPurl said:


> What a really clever idea! I'd love to just try working with a set to see how they feel but as chrisjac said....they really seem like working with 2 circular needles except there's no flexible cord.
> Almost made me think of DPNs with training wheels...once you get the hang of knitting on the curved needles you can move on to The Big Girl DPNs. Hahaha


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Thanks, I love trying anything new and the concept sure seems like it would work with much less futzing about with cords, etc.


👍👍👍. When I get them I will give them a try and post about my experience!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry. Double post


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

The discount code for Deramors through July is HELLO for 15% off order


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't wait for the reviews AmyKnits!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

ok, great, I'll keep watching.



AmyKnits said:


> 👍👍👍. When I get them I will give them a try and post about my experience!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Since these needles are bent, has anyone tried bending a set of straight dpns to see how these will translate into the ones for sale? It's not that difficult to bend metal dpns.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They sure do look interesting!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Interesting. Would love to hear some reviews, if anyone tries them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I just can't wait.........giggle giggle



AmyKnits said:


> 👍👍👍. When I get them I will give them a try and post about my experience!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

CAS50 said:


> Do you have a link for the video? I didn't find it at the above links.
> 
> I'm all for anything that is less "crampy". I'm doing magic loop now, but so far on these socks I have tried DPNs, and two 20" circulars (knit each side with one circular)


http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/tutorial-socks-hats-loop-s/

The link was tucked away and hard to see on this site. http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html



> UPDATED: You can order these needles from Deramores now and in the meantime you can find more information about the needles, including a short video, on the manufacturer's website. If you have a set already, I'd love to hear what you think of them - please leave a comment.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

CAS50 said:


> Do you have a link for the video? I didn't find it at the above links.
> 
> I'm all for anything that is less "crampy". I'm doing magic loop now, but so far on these socks I have tried DPNs, and two 20" circulars (knit each side with one circular)


http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/tutorial-socks-hats-loop-s/

The link was tucked away and hard to see on this site. http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html



> UPDATED: You can order these needles from Deramores now and in the meantime you can find more information about the needles, including a short video, on the manufacturer's website. If you have a set already, I'd love to hear what you think of them - please leave a comment.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Becca said:


> Since these needles are bent, has anyone tried bending a set of straight dpns to see how these will translate into the ones for sale? It's not that difficult to bend metal dpns.


I have some mangled metal sock needles but until I can replace them I don't intend to go ahead and bend them more on purpose. I'd love to try doing it but since they still work I'll have to wait.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I gently bent some metal dpns and tried knitting as the video demonstrated. For me, I'll save my money and use straight dpns. I found the process somewhat difficult; the needles I used were lace tipped and the yarn was uncooperative...so were my fingers. For me it would take time to get used to knitting with these needles. 

If you are curious, think of knitting with "j" hook cable needles. Now try 3 of these at once.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Couldn't resist. Ordered the 2 smaller sizes. Have a lot of socks to make and so far prefer d.p.'s or sometimes 11" circular over magic loop. These really look interesting. If they make sock knitting easier and/or faster I will be very pleased.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Check this out! Thanks, GrumpyGramma for the post and link!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351564-1.html#7687983


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Becca said:


> I gently bent some metal dpns and tried knitting as the video demonstrated. For me, I'll save my money and use straight dpns. I found the process somewhat difficult; the needles I used were lace tipped and the yarn was uncooperative...so were my fingers. For me it would take time to get used to knitting with these needles.
> 
> If you are curious, think of knitting with "j" hook cable needles. Now try 3 of these at once.


Thanks for posting about your experiment. What material are the needles you used made from? Even for DPN I really much prefer metal needles.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahhh, the beauty of circulars and Magic Loop just became more relevant!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Thanks for posting about your experiment. What material are the needles you used made from? Even for DPN I really much prefer metal needles.


These are the pony plastic needles. I usually prefer metal as well, but really wanted to try these (for the technique). Maybe they will make them in metal in the future.

I am not going to toss my circulars or DPNS, but this might be just the ticket to "ease into" DPNS or for those who have difficulty learning/handling DPNS.

I also like being able to learn every technique I can (the "overachiever" in me... Lol). Thanks again for the post!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> These are the pony plastic needles. I usually prefer metal as well, but really wanted to try these (for the technique). Maybe they will make them in metal in the future.
> 
> I am not going to toss my circulars or DPNS, but this might be just the ticket to "ease into" DPNS or for those who have difficulty learning/handling DPNS.
> 
> I also like being able to learn every technique I can (the "overachiever" in me... Lol). Thanks again for the post!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

NCOB said:


> I think I will just continue to use my two circulars to knit in the round. I have enough invested in them and they work great for me. Just another way to spend our money.


I happen to agree with you, I like my two circular Addi turbo with the sharp points. I'm sticking to what works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I 'm with you ladies. I love my Knitter's Pride Dreamz and I love the coordination for Magic Loop. I just don't see how this can ease the way to using DPNs. I will save my money for more worthwhile things. 
Knit on!



grandmann said:


> I happen to agree with you, I like my two circular Addi turbo with the sharp points. I'm sticking to what works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I 'm with you ladies. I love my Knitter's Pride Dreamz and I love the coordination for Magic Loop. I just don't see how this can ease the way to using DPNs. I will save my money for more worthwhile things.
> Knit on!


Agreed. For $17 a set - including shipping - (If you were to only get one set to test them out) -- is too steep for my blood.
http://us.deramores.com/neko-double-pointed-bendy-needles

I can get several circulars for that price. Heck even get the 40" for the ML.
I will stay with my DPN's and 2 circulars.
I don't need the new fangled gadgets. 

But if they help the newbies with DPN knitting, then ....


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Agreed. For $17 a set - including shipping - (If you were to only get one set to test them out) -- is too steep for my blood.
> I can get several circulars for that price. Heck even get the 40" for the ML.
> http://us.deramores.com/neko-double-pointed-bendy-needles


I sure didn't get in line to buy a set. I am curious about them.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

WOW !! And I mean W-O-W !!! Thank you for not being patient. Talk about Mother of Invention! Makes me wish I had some plastic Dpn's hanging around to try it.
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Also, Thank You, GrumpyGramma for sending the link and lighting the fire under something new and different. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Good to explore new things. I never stop trying new techniques. 
After all this time knitting, I can tell what's going to work for me and what isn't. As for my budget, I don't waste my money. I hope you get some use out of this . Take care,
Christine



GrumpyGramma said:


> I sure didn't get in line to buy a set. I am curious about them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I sure didn't get in line to buy a set. I am curious about them.


You can MAKE a set (as I did) by simply heating a plastic DPN.... Cost is $0.... Worth the 20 seconds it takes to make them to have some fun and give them a shot!

If not, no harm no foul... No one is suggesting EVERYONE MUST go out and purchase these... If you care to, make a set with some DPNS you have on hand or pick up a a cheap set (the plastic needles I have were about $1.00/set... even if I melted/ruined them I can take the loss as I happen to have doubles in this size) the next time you are out yarn shopping if you are interested. If not, don't.

I'm not tossing my circulars or DPNS... Just another method to try!👍👍


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If the aluminum DPNs are hollow (probaby are) they will not bend, i.e. a straw just creases.


Perhaps the bigger sizes are hollow; I haven't broken or cut one to find out. The smaller sizes - aluminium and steel - are solid; the aluminium ones also bend in use, at least in the hands of _some_ knitters.

Since I have several incomplete sets of dpns, I just may have a go at bending them, though I doubt I'll be happy knitting with such a shortened portion in my big paws.

If anyone's interested in a larger range of sizes, the maker offers many more: http://www.nekoknit.com/english-1/order/

Personally, I can't justify buying them. Too many dpns on hand, and loads of circulars to boot.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Just another toy and someone will buy it.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps the bigger sizes are hollow; I haven't broken or cut one to find out. The smaller sizes - aluminium and steel - are solid; the aluminium ones also bend in use, at least in the hands of _some_ knitters.
> 
> Since I have several incomplete sets of dpns, I just may have a go at bending them, though I doubt I'll be happy knitting with such a shortened portion in my big paws.
> 
> ...


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, these look like they would be awesome to work with! Thanks for the heads up! Going to check them out now!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats very interesting!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

They look so simple, what a wonderful Idea!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Just another toy and someone will buy it.


Not _this_ someone!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Of course not, but follow the thread and you'll see the someones who are buying.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Not _this_ someone!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

*Not Me*


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> *Not Me*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Of course not, but follow the thread and you'll see the someones who are buying.


There are always those with more cents than sense, plus those who just _must_ have _every_ new toy that comes along.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

A good idea, lets you use 2 needles to do circular knitting plus one to work with. Certainly looks easier than straight as fewer needles and less likley to slip out. I use 2 circular, which work well so I don't think I will be buying any of these.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

The old Social Security budget is a great reality check!



Jessica-Jean said:


> There are always those with more cents than sense, plus those who just _must_ have _every_ new toy that comes along.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not me either.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Costs, plez..



GrumpyGramma said:


> http://www.craftsfromthecwtch.co.uk/2015/06/show-and-tell-knitting-with-neko-curved.html
> 
> I'm really curious. They look interesting at least.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Costs . plez??


AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for posting. I had seen these before but couldn't find a place that sells them... Dreamores is the only retailer (so far) that stocks this product. I am not a fan of plastic needles, but the concept is so clever I couldn't resist ordering a set in each size!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thanx !


knitkrit said:


> I found these on Deramores web site, the largest set is a size 4 US, the other 2 sets are smaller. The cost is about $10.00. Maybe if other companies start making these the price will come down on the other brands.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

purplelady said:


> Costs, plez..


Too rich for my blood. I'm still intrigued.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

purplelady said:


> Costs, plez..


Too rich for my blood. I'm still intrigued.


----------



## tosconi (Jun 4, 2015)

I am a new to this forum. Why do people feel they have to be nasty with their comments?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

tosconi said:


> I am a new to this forum. Why do people feel they have to be nasty with their comments?


People are people. Take them as they are or ignore them. Poster's choice.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

tosconi said:


> I am a new to this forum. Why do people feel they have to be nasty with their comments?


People are people. Take them as they are or ignore them. Poster's choice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tosconi said:


> I am a new to this forum. Why do people feel they have to be nasty with their comments?


Not everyone and not every topic devolves into nastiness. As you're new here, you haven't - yet - been exposed to both sides of every 'story'. Stick around, enjoy the good, click away from the bad. The good far outweighs the bad.

WELCOME!!


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

Becca said:


> I gently bent some metal dpns and tried knitting as the video demonstrated. For me, I'll save my money and use straight dpns. I found the process somewhat difficult; the needles I used were lace tipped and the yarn was uncooperative...so were my fingers. For me it would take time to get used to knitting with these needles.
> 
> If you are curious, think of knitting with "j" hook cable needles. Now try 3 of these at once.


I must agree with Becca. Save your money. My handy husband bent 3 size 8 dpn needles to match the ones shown online. I found them fairly comfortable to use,but using only 3 needles caused quite a few dropped stitches when using only 50 stitches. I tried using an additional needle (straight )that made it less likely to drop stitches. But I wonder if the total length of the online needles is longer? I think using 4 of the bent needles would be clumsy .


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I spent Sunday making some of these to try out this method. I cut some 9" plastic dpn's in half, sharpened the cut ends, (filed them) then placed them in boiling water for a few minutes. Then I took them out and bent them in half gently, then used a small rubber band on the pointed ends to hold the shape until they cooled. Haven't had time to try them yet, but will do. I see some of you have tried knitting with them, and say it was easy, so I can't wait to try them.


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

MaryCarter, how did your trial of the crazy bent needles work for you?
What length are your bent needles? Mine are 7 inch. I think this is too short. 
I kept having stitches on the end slip off with only 50 stitches total.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

lynduh said:


> MaryCarter, how did your trial of the crazy bent needles work for you?
> What length are your bent needles? Mine are 7 inch. I think this is too short.
> I kept having stitches on the end slip off with only 50 stitches total.


I haven't had time to try them yet, they were nine inches long and I cut them to 4.5", then bent them into a boomerang shape.
I haven't measured the diameter of them yet either, but they look to be about 4mm. 
I might be able to knit a 54 stitch sock with them. 18 stitches each needle. I will post again when I try.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> 👍👍👍. When I get them I will give them a try and post about my experience!!


It's been over 2 weeks. What's the verdict?


----------

